# White Rice Bloats Me Bad



## Big Smoothy (Feb 1, 2010)

I avoid a lot of high GI, simple carbs.

What I don't understand is that white rice, bloats a lot.

I understand there is an insulin spike with white rice, is this correct?


I don't eat white rice after working out.

Question:

Why do I puff up like a balloon after eating white rice?

Could this mean anything medically?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2010)

White rice is shit, you should eat brown rice.


----------



## Perdido (Feb 2, 2010)

Patrick Bateman said:


> White rice is shit, you should eat brown rice.



Agree. Brown rice has nearly double the nutrient value, more protein & fats, less carbs with almost the same calories as white rice.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 2, 2010)

Why are you eating white rice?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 2, 2010)

Jodi said:


> Why are you eating white rice?



I agree....good question. 

In most cases (99%), white rice sucks. Although I did watch a Jay Cutler video during which he consumed a minimum of 24 ounces of the stuff in one feeding. 

You're experienceing a good old *Carb Bloat*. In rare cases, it might be CCI....Complex Carbohydrate Intolerance.

"Gas due to CCI occurs because the human digestive system lacks an enzyme---called alpha-galactosidase---which helps digest complex carbohydrates.  Without the enzyme, undigested complex carbohydrates pass into the lower intestine and can begin to ferment.  This fermentation causes gas to develop."

Hubpages.com

While your case may not be as severe, and maybe not a problem with complex carbs vs. refined simple carbs, the basic conditions/results are similar. Just eat good, complex carbs.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 2, 2010)

I like white rice on a carb up.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't like brown rice, but it's definitely better for you. I use half brown, half white in the rice I make. The white makes the brown more palatable and the brown makes it better for you, but if you can take just brown, that's your best choice.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 2, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I don't like brown rice, but it's definitely better for you. I use half brown, half white in the rice I make. The white makes the brown more palatable and the brown makes it better for you, but if you can take just brown, that's your best choice.



Brown rice vs. white rice is kinda like steel cut oats vs. milled oats...once you get used to the difference in texture, etc., and learn how to season them, you'll never go back to the less healthy version.


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Agree. Brown rice has nearly double the nutrient value, more protein & fats, less carbs with almost the same calories as white rice.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 2, 2010)

Jodi said:


> Why are you eating white rice?



Fair question, Jodi, as white rice is...crappola.

I live in Asia, and across the street there is a delicious cafe, that does this for lunch.

I have stopped eating white entirely.

(I never see brown rice, here), and I am eating very little carbs now, and when I do eat carbs, it's complex carbs.

I puff up like a balloon after eating white rice, and it lasts for a while.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 2, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I agree....good question.
> 
> In most cases (99%), white rice sucks. Although I did watch a Jay Cutler video during which he consumed a minimum of 24 ounces of the stuff in one feeding.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Da Mayor. 

It's definitely a carb bloat.  (white rice are simple carbs, correct?)

Never had the gassy problem with rice, so I doubt it's CCI.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 2, 2010)

Doing a carb-up or anything?  I like to stick to white rice in those cases, brown otherwise.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 2, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Doing a carb-up or anything?  I like to stick to white rice in those cases, brown otherwise.



Pardon my ignorance, danzik, I have to ask a quick question on "carbing up."

I am lifting 3 days per week, and doing cardio 2 times per week at the moment.

As stated, I do eat carbs, am eating a lot less at the moment.

For carbing up:

1. how often should I carb up?

2. how many grams of carbs on a carb up day?

3. what are the benefits?  tricking the body?  


Thanks in advance to you or anyone that can help.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 3, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> Pardon my ignorance, danzik, I have to ask a quick question on "carbing up."
> 
> I am lifting 3 days per week, and doing cardio 2 times per week at the moment.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 3, 2010)

Danzik, thanks.

I am cutting cals from carbs but on caloric maintenance.  Meaning, I'm not cutting.  I'm not bulking either.  

At the moment I'm fairly active with working out and also walking around the city.

Thanks for the info.,


----------

